# Massey Ferguson 240 brake actuator rod seal Hydraulic oil leak



## Ozzy (Jun 24, 2020)

This was a an easy fix thanks to the 203 member that gave us the 1st hint. We now have a working tractor. If anyone has any question about this part replacement, please message us


----------



## solitairenc (3 mo ago)

Do you have the part number for the seal? Need 1.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
This might be what you are looking for.








Brake Actuator Rod Seal


2-1/2




www.stevenstractor.com


----------

